# Gravity - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14537[/img] 
*Title: Gravity* 

*Movie:* :5stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*3D:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :4stars:  

*HTS Overall Score:*95




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14538[/img]*Summary*
I’m honestly not sure where to begin. There are movies that are excellent dramas, there are films that are more style than substance, and there are movies where you just want to listen to the music, and finally there are movies that you let wash over you as waves in the ocean, letting the auditory, visual and vocals pour through and around you like child in the womb. I can say wholeheartedly that “Gravity” is the latter. A cinematic experience that is literally just that, an EXPERIENCE is what I consider Alfonso Cuarón’s masterpiece. He’s done some great work with “Y Tu Mama Tambien” and “Children of Men”, but here he has created not a movie, but a cinematic experience that is completely deserving of all the critical acclaim it has been receiving. With 10 nominations for academy awards it is not a film that grandstands or tries to be Oscar bait, instead just a total outpouring of the artist’s heart and soul on camera.

The film starts with an incredible 17 minute single take that takes your breath away at the sheer beauty of space. Medical engineer Ryan Stone (Sandra Bullock) and Astronaut Matt Kowalski (George Clooney) are up at the Hubble telescope having Dr. Stone install a top notch imaging prototype that she has been developing. All is going well until they are informed that a cataclysmic chain of events are about to occur. A field of debris from a satellite is headed there way and all they can do is hunker down and try to survive. Tearing through the telescope and their shuttle, the debris leaves utter chaos in its wake leaving only Dr. Stone and Kowalski alive. The two now are left without a shuttle and with minimal time left in their oxygen supplies. Utilizing Kowalski’s propulsion gear the two of them try and shoot their way towards the Russian space station, where they hopefully can use one of the shuttles to get back to Earth. Fate is cruel though, one of the stations shuttles is already gone, and the other has its landing chute deployed, making it impossible to use. To make matters worse Kowalski is lost trying to get aboard the station, leaving Dr. Ryan alone to figure out a way to make it back to earth.

The story is actually two pronged. It’s a simple tale of survival in the terrors and loneliness of space and it’s a tale of rebirth. The survival story is actually the more simplistic of the two. Lost in space, Dr. Stone must use all of her minimal space training and will to continue on and survive. It’s a solid story and one that we’ve seen many times in the past. Human will and ingenuity against Mother Nature, and it’s done very well. The subtext of this film is the tale of rebirth. Dr. Stone lost her one and only daughter a few years ago and has never been able to let go of that pain. It haunts her, it devitalizes her emotionally and leaves her in a living death, so to speak, robbing her of actually living her life to its fullest. This accident brings her down to the lowest point a human can be and forces her to face her pain. Will she let it destroy her and allow her to give up? Or will it give her a shot of adrenaline in the heart and allow her to tear herself out of the cocoon that she has wrapped round her heart. Alfonso masterfully blends the two stories together with simple verbal cues, but more importantly through the use of the most incredible visual and musical storytelling that I have ever seen in my life, with subtle imagery of Zero G and camera work, just showing us the death of the old, and the rebirth and extension of life of the new. It’s almost akin to watching a butterfly break free from a cocoon watching the imagery portrayed on screen. All I can say is that it is truly breathtaking in person.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14539[/img]
I have never experienced a film like this before and am totally flabbergasted after watching it. The blending of traditional camerawork, with the CGI and musical score is a work of art that truly needs to be experienced on a large screen with a good sound system to be fully appreciated. Watching it on my Plasma with 2 channel sound made me realize that, while it’s a great film that way, being totally immersed by the sound and the encompassment of a large projection screen is truly the best way to experience it, giving you that sense of being in the middle of the film, staring in awe at the vastness of space. Sandra Bullock is unusually restrained in the film, not giving way to her usual over active style of acting, instead playing a withdrawn character that is chipped away at throughout the film, carving out the dead weight and allowing herself to be set free. There are two extremely poignant scenes in the movie that had me marveling at the subtlety of her character. The first being Sandra in a Zero G fetal position, with the cables and wires around her as if she was in the womb, just preparing to meet the world for the first time, and the second is the final scene of the movie, where you can see the new here, bursting into a world full of life and wonder. As I said earlier, the film is two pronged really. A simple survivors tale, and a story of redemptions and new life, with the realization that we have to live life in the present and future, not in the past. 

The film’s production itself is about as flawless as you can get. The score by Steven Price is so epically moving and perfect, fitting itself seamlessly in with the stunning cinematography to the point where you can’t extricate one from the other. The production and the casting was spot on perfect. I honestly have a hard time giving 5 star ratings for the film. There’s always something you can pick apart and keep itself from what is meant to be a perfect rating. As such I’ve only given out 4-5 perfect ratings during my time reviewing films, but I can say that we now have another one to add to the books. “Gravity” is a seamless blend of storytelling from all aspects of the production, intertwining themselves with each other to the point that the movie would be incredibly less impactful if you took one of them from creation. 



*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for intense perilous sequences, some disturbing images and brief strong language 



*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14540[/img]As expected, Warner has given us a near flawless 2.40:1 AVC encode, and I do mean that, NEARLY. The film itself is just about as perfect as you can be, but for one VERY slight anomaly. There seems to be a little bit of video noise during some of the darker scenes, it’s not very noticeable, and it’s primarily just something a really nitpicky person can see, but it does drop it down just a hair, enough to make me not give it a 5/5 rating. This most likely comes from a slightly compressed video encode since the film is only 23 gigs on the 2D disc and 19 gigs on the 3D disc. Besides that slight anomaly the film is nothing short of breathtaking. The colors are riveting and beautiful, switching from the blackness of space, to the pale blue interior of the space station and again bursting with light and color as she lands back on earth at the end. The space shots are so hauntingly beautiful that you honestly wish that they wouldn’t end. Detail is fine and rich throughout with copious space shots with incredible detail and wonderful close-ups, allowing you to see every fiber and weave on the NASA issued space suits. Black levels are absolutely gorgeous, never crushing and so deep and inky that you have to marvel at the sheer beauty that black can provide.





*3D* :4.5stars:
“Gravity” is one of the newer “Hybrid” 3D films were the filmed parts were a 2D conversion process and the 3D effects etc were rendered in native 3D. I usually hate 3D films, they’re either usually a poor conversion or else they use it as a gimmick, with things popping out in your face for those “jump” moments. I have to eat a big steaming pile of crow right, because “Gravity” is simply breathtaking in 3D. I actually think it may be my preferred version of it as well. The 3D image is every bit as perfect as the 2D image and actually looks better in some places. The softish noise that I saw in the 2D release actually looks muted and the only thing that I can complain about was the occasional shimmer on shiny object. Other than that my jaw is permanently stuck on the floor. Them tumbling through space looks so much more enveloping and the destruction of the Russian station just comes alive in a way that the 2D version didn’t. One of the THE best 3D showings I’ve ever seen.






*Audio* :5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14541[/img]If the video was just SLIGHTLY south of perfect, you can be rest assured that the audio track is spot on perfect. Honestly I’d have to say that if I had a choice, I’d give it a 6/5 rating, but since I can’t I guess we’ll have to settle for a lowly 5/5 rating. The original theatrical mix was in 7.1 Dolby Atmos, so people got a little nervous when it was announced for a 5.1 DTS-HD MA track. Rest assured though, Alfonso himself personally supervised the mix and it sounds impeccable. The audio track was so engrossing, so mesmerizing and so enveloping that I could just close my eyes and listen to the entire movie in perfect happiness. Steven Price’s score is like a river, softly flowing through its course, soaking through every inch of the landscape and saturating itself so deeply into the rest of the film that it’s hard to say where it stops and the visual storytelling begins. The vocals are spot on perfect, and ironically are not localized to ONLY the front center speaker. Depending on how the story is told at that specific time the vocals can come from the left of the soundstage as the shuttle shifts into our view and slowly centers itself on our screen. In the middle of the cockpit you can hear the echoing of Sandra Bullock’s voice ripple from the front soundstage and bleed into the surrounds as you would in such a tight and confined space. The surround usage was amazing, to say the least. From the moment you hear the first tones of the movie you can tell you’re in for a serious treat. The complete sense of immersion with having all six channels constantly flowing around you is probably THE BEST blending of an audio track that I’ve heard to date. As usual, I save the best for last, the LFE is absolutely earth shattering! I am pleased to announce that there most certainly is NOT a high pass filter set on the LFE channel. My subs can drop all the way to 16hz without skipping a beat and I was pushing them to their max down in that range. The LFE can switch from gut punching mid bass down to the ultra-low frequencies at the drop of a hat and each tone is unique and perfectly balanced. No boominess or one noting there. This beats just about any audio track that I’ve heard to date and makes me wish I could go and give each of my other scores a lower rating since this is a new benchmark for audio.







*Extras* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14542[/img] 
• Gravity: Mission Control 
- It Began with a Story 
- Initial Challenges: Long Shots and Zero G
- Previsualizing "Gravity"
- The Hues of Space
- Physical Weightlessness
- Space Tech
- Sandra and George: A Pair in Space
- Final Animation
- Complete Silence 
• Shot Breakdowns
- Behind the Visor
- Fire in the International Space Station
- Dr. Stone's Rebirth
- The Sound of Action in Space 
- Splashdown
• "Aningaaq": A Short Film by Jonás Cuarón
• Collision Point: The Race to Clean Up Space






*Overall:* :5stars:

As you can tell from my gushing, I've become a fan of the film. I honestly didn't know what to expect when I saw the trailers. It seemed like one of those films that was all style and no substance, but I’m here to say that I was proven wrong. Whether it gets all or none of the academy awards it’s nominated for, “Gravity” is a stunning piece of art and a revolution in film making. Nothing like it has come before and I’m certain that nothing like it will come for quite a while. Alfonso has created a truly unique and special work here that must truly be seen and heard to be believed. With the stunning video and audio, and the inclusion of a huge amount of special features, this is one that I can wholeheartedly recommend to be picked up immediately. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Sandra Bullock, George Clooney, Ed Harris
Directed by: Alfonso Cuarón
Written by: Alfonso Cuarón, Jonas Cuarón
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, French, Spanish, Portuguese DD 5.1
Studio: Warner Brothers
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 91 minutes
Own “Gravity” on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, and 2-disc DVD Special Edition 2/25/14

*Buy Gravity 3D combo pack Blu-ray on Amazon*
*Buy Thor: The Dark World 2D Combo pack Blu-ray on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Buy It​*







More about Mike


----------



## tonyvdb

I have been pumped to see this one for months, A score of 95 means this movie is one of if not the highest you have given for a mark Mike?
I will get this one the moment its available.


----------



## tripplej

Thanks for the review. 95! wow that is high! 

I was wanting to see this in the theater (IMAX 3d) but never had a chance to go and see it. I will get the 3D version on blu. 

This will be great in a darkened home theater!


----------



## Mike Edwards

tonyvdb said:


> I have been pumped to see this one for months, A score of 95 means this movie is one of if not the highest you have given for a mark Mike?
> I will get this one the moment its available.


the only one to beat it score wise was Pacific Rim, and the only reason that was so was because of the insane amount of special features on PR...

this audio track sets the bar though.. no LFE filter, incredible immersion. the bar had to be reset sometime and this was the one to do it


----------



## hjones4841

Thanks for the review, Mike. I have it on pre-order from Amazon. Looking forward to getting involved in a really good movie.


----------



## Jon Liu

I am extremely excited for this release. My wife and I saw this in IMAX 3D and I was absolutely enamored by every aspect of the film. My wife, not so much, though. Still, this is an absolute must buy regardless of how good or bad the transfer was going to be. Although, I am so relieved that the technical aspects are up to par, also!

Thanks for the review and solidifying my purchase, Mike!!


----------



## Dwight Angus

Great review Mike. First day BD buy for me.


----------



## Savjac

Yes, once again Mike is spot on here. 
This is a must see movie.


----------



## JBrax

Watched Gravity in a Dolby Atmos theater and I'll also be picking up the 3D Blu-ray for another viewing. Still waiting on a PS4 update that will allow for 3D playback because this is a must see in 3D.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Watched Gravity in a Dolby Atmos theater and I'll also be picking up the 3D Blu-ray for another viewing. Still waiting on a PS4 update that will allow for 3D playback because this is a must see in 3D.


I actually agree. I really don't like 3D for the most part, but this is one of those movies that would make a believer out of anyone... simply beautiful in 3D


----------



## tonyvdb

Im tempted to buy the 3D version now even though my projector is not 3D capable. My only issue is that I dont see an upgrade to one for at least another year.


----------



## JQueen

I had no interest in this movie when it came out, but everyone seems to rave about it...so now I must watch it!!! Now the question is 3D or not


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Just called the wife and asked her to buy the 3d version next Tuesday. We have a few 3d disk and have not been overly impressed, now I am excited to try it again. Thanks for the review and I will share our experience next week. Equipment is Epson 6020 with Jamestown 120" screen should be a good time and looking forward to it.


----------



## HDMan

I watched it at the flicks, meh was alright nothing 5 stars for me.


----------



## ALMFamily

Blind buy for us - besides Frozen, this is the movie my wife has been most looking forward to watching in our theater.


----------



## typ44q

Thanks for the great review I went to see this in IMAX 3D and again in 3D in a non IMAX theater and loved it both times although the IMAX experience was definitely worth it. I agree most 3D movies are not worth seeing in 3D but this one is especially on a large screen. I am very excited to pick this one up next week.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

As another posted stated, I've had no interest in watching this film. Now that I've read the review, I'm willing to at least rent it and if I like buy it.


----------



## Infrasonic

Mike Edwards said:


> I honestly didn’t know what to expect when I saw the trailers. It seemed like one of those films that was all style and no substance, but I’m here to say that I was proven wrong.


I had the same thoughts as I walked into the Atmos theater for my first viewing soon after the release date and while I knew it had received some good reviews I had no idea how impressive it would turn out to be. I think this is filmmaking at its finest and can easily say this is one of the best movies I have ever seen.

I look forward to watching this at home although my 55" 2D LCD won't do the visuals justice it sure sounds like the audio will be a treat!

Great review Mike!


----------



## jdhatfield

Pre-ordered my 3d version today. Wasn't so sure about this one when it was in the theaters but have heard nothing but great things about it since. Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## cdunphy

I have cataraks in my left eye so at the moment everything in my left eye is a blur,I have been putting off surgery for a long while(scared to death honestly)so I can't even watch 3d but this kinda review makes me want to jump in and get the surgery done everyone says its a breeze but sheesh its my eye ya know.Great review Im gonna get it and watch in 2d now and hopefully watch in 3d soon
CD


----------



## tonyvdb

Woo Hoo!!!! That was intense!
Not only is this movie a blast but the visuals and the audio are off the chart! The LFE at times had my ears feeling the pressurization of my room. The inky blacks and superb colours were just amazing. 
This movie is defiantly worth owning.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Totally agree Tony it was amazing. The video quality was top notch. Audio was top tier as well. Definitely worth owning


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Woo Hoo!!!! That was intense! Not only is this movie a blast but the visuals and the audio are off the chart! The LFE at times had my ears feeling the pressurization of my room. The inky blacks and superb colours were just amazing. This movie is defiantly worth owning.


If you enjoyed the ride in 2D you should hop back on and enjoy the 3D version.


----------



## tonyvdb

I bought the 3D version as it was only $27 but my projector does not support 3D. One day I will upgrade.


----------



## sdurani

Saw this BD recently, with the 5.1-channel track played back on a 7.1-speaker layout. Rear-vs-side separation was terrific. When Clooney asks Bullock what she likes about being in space, her reply can clearly be heard from behind. I also like how mission control (voiced by Ed Harris, as it was in Apollo 13) can be heard from where ever the earth is (e.g., if the earth is on the lefts side of the screen, Harris' voice is heard towards the left).


----------



## Mike Edwards

sdurani said:


> Saw this BD recently, with the 5.1-channel track played back on a 7.1-speaker layout. Rear-vs-side separation was terrific. When Clooney asks Bullock what she likes about being in space, her reply can clearly be heard from behind. I also like how mission control (voiced by Ed Harris, as it was in Apollo 13) can be heard from where ever the earth is (e.g., if the earth is on the lefts side of the screen, Harris' voice is heard towards the left).


YES!!!! I had a hard time describing it in words, but that's exactly what I was floored by in the first few minutes. the minute shifting of vocal direction based up on the actual direction of the earth in the shot


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

Wife and I just finished this on blu ray 3d and I am still amazed on what I saw as well as heard. This is the best 3d movie we have seen to date. Not to mention the fact the lfe had our teeth chattering.


----------



## sdurani

Mike Edwards said:


> YES!!!! I had a hard time describing it in words, but that's exactly what I was floored by in the first few minutes. the minute shifting of vocal direction based up on the actual direction of the earth in the shot


A friend of mine who works in the industry (he mixed the Sandra Bullock comedy _'The Heat'_ in Atmos) told me that _'Gravity'_ had become the "killer app" for Atmos. 

I don't know if you're old enough to remember when personal computers weren't really catching on with small businesses. Then came the killer app: a spreadsheet program (update one cell, and the others recalculate _automatically_). Everybody suddenly noticed PCs after that. 

Likewise, a full 14 months after Atmos debuted with Pixar's _'Brave'_, a small 90-minute movie about marooned astronaut comes out and the movie industry at large suddenly notices Atmos. Too bad it took over a year for the killer app to show up, but _'Gravity'_ really showed folks in the biz (let alone consumers) what object-based audio could do. Hopefully, this will spur some more agressive surround mixes (when appropriate to the story). 

The other advantage this soundtrack has is a relative lack of ambience. Sure, there's music and occassional sound effects when things make contact, but otherwise the dialogue doesn't have much to compete with aurally. So when it is panned around the listener, the result is very effective.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I hope to upgrade my projector this year & will include 3d. This will be my 1st 3d BD purchase.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Dwight Angus said:


> I hope to upgrade my projector this year & will include 3d. This will be my 1st 3d BD purchase.


lol, I have the same desire. my 60 inch panel has to do for the 3D portion of my reviews. I'm really thinking on getting the epson 50xx series or the Panasonic AE7000 or AE8000...


----------



## tonyvdb

the 8000 should be on clearance soon


----------



## Dwight Angus

Mike Edwards said:


> lol, I have the same desire. my 60 inch panel has to do for the 3D portion of my reviews. I'm really thinking on getting the epson 50xx series or the Panasonic AE7000 or AE8000...


Those will get the job done. I have a JVC HD1 & want to upgrade it to either AE8000 or JVC X35. I want to see a demo of both before deciding. Both projectors get good reviews. The AE8000 gets great reviews and is a light cannon as well. I will also pick up a 2:35 AT screen.


----------



## Dwight Angus

tonyvdb said:


> the 8000 should be on clearance soon


I want to get a great deal on either the JVC 35 or the 8000 as the screen will be part of the deal. My budget is tight


----------



## Mike Edwards

I've heard nothing but great reviews on the ae8000 ...well everything but the customer service. There Epson wins from what I gather. 

If the ae8000 is going on clearance that must mean a new model is coming out. Sonnie had the ae4000 and swore by it. I think he's got the ae7000 or 8000 now


----------



## tonyvdb

I love my 4000, and would get a 8000 in a heartbeat if I had the cash to do it. Sonnie has the 8000 now.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Good to know. Did not know Sonnie had the 8000. Thats good enough for me. Tony I am going with 2:35 AT screen. How do you like your 4000 with your 2:35 screen?


----------



## tonyvdb

Love the screen, Its the perfect size when sitting 12ft from it and even in the back row at 15ft its still good. The auto aspect feature of the Panasonic is a great idea and works every time.


----------



## Dwight Angus

The auto aspect feature sounds like a great feature. I guess that saves you from zooming in & out to the right postion. 
12 ft is about how far my PLP will be from 130 inch 2.35 screen but can go back further if required. I know the projector will have to go back further. Right now my JVC HD1 is about 15 ft from 120 inch 1.78 screen. With false wall I will lose about 2-3 ft of throw distance so projector will go back to approx 15 or 16 ft from screen. Projector central calculator indicated 17 ft. The 8000 has 2500 lumens not concerned about enough light.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Wow

GRAVITY earns seven Oscar wins...

Best Directing
Best Musical Score
Best Cinematography 
Best Editing
Best Visual Effects
Best Sound Editing
Best Sound Mixing


----------



## typ44q

Mike I know you commented about how people were nervous about it "only" being a 5.1 audio mix and that "Alfonso himself personally supervised the mix and it sounds impeccable" but with it originally being a 7.1 mix why not include those other two channels on the blu-ray? Does anyone know of a reason why it was done like this? Is there a loss in quality if you have a 5.1 setup and are playing a 7.1 mix? 
I am guessing the player adds the content of those extra channels into the 5.1 mix and maybe it is not as accurate as an originally mastered 5.1 mix?? 
I would love to read more about how this works.


----------



## tonyvdb

My understanding is that if you have only 5.1 speakers the 7.1 tracks will be downmixed into the 4th and 5th channels. If your system is 7.1 and the movie is only 5.1 desecrate channels the receiver needs to use one of the several available modes that expanded it to fill the 6th and 7th channel.


----------



## TheLaw612

My wife and I saw this in IMAX 3-D and were absolutely blown away. I was on the edge of my seat the entire 90 minutes. Neither of us big fans of 3D but this was done really well. The sound was also top notch...

With that said I'm nervous about watching this in 2D on my 50" Plasma. I don't think it will hold up as well. At minimum I'd watch it again on my brother's 140" projector but even then its 2D and I don't think it would have the same impact on me.


----------



## hjones4841

My wife and I watched it last Friday night and while the special effects were out of sight, we both were a little disappointed in the story line. 

As for the sound, she would not let me play it loud enough to tell how much was really in 7.1, so I will have to experiment while she is out of the house.


----------



## Mike Edwards

typ44q said:


> Mike I know you commented about how people were nervous about it "only" being a 5.1 audio mix and that "Alfonso himself personally supervised the mix and it sounds impeccable" but with it originally being a 7.1 mix why not include those other two channels on the blu-ray? Does anyone know of a reason why it was done like this? Is there a loss in quality if you have a 5.1 setup and are playing a 7.1 mix?
> I am guessing the player adds the content of those extra channels into the 5.1 mix and maybe it is not as accurate as an originally mastered 5.1 mix??
> I would love to read more about how this works.


the 5.1 Mix is actually a slightly different mix than the theatrical dolby atmos 7.1 one. the Alfonso oversaw them creating a new mix for the home video release. no idea WHY, but it's certainly no slouch

it's a little more complicated than just tossing out two channels. in a 7.1 mix that's ORIGINALLY 7.1 you aren't throwing away the back two channels, you're actually remixing them back in to the the side surrounds and merging them. so it's not like there's just two channels that can actually be activated or deactived

as for the 5.1 to 7.1 conversion, your receiver will try to seperate some effects and sounds from the surrounds and convert them into the rear channels.. some receivers do it really well, others not so much


----------



## typ44q

Mike Edwards said:


> it's a little more complicated than just tossing out two channels. in a 7.1 mix that's ORIGINALLY 7.1 you aren't throwing away the back two channels, you're actually remixing them back in to the the side surrounds and merging them. so it's not like there's just two channels that can actually be activated or deactived


So is that done by the receiver? is it a standard process or could it sound different from one system to another? 
What I am getting it is that maybe he went with 5.1 to remove the variability of the downmix and potentially having it sound bad. 
I would hope that the technology was there to make the process exactly the same on any system that supported the audio format.


----------



## Mike Edwards

typ44q said:


> So is that done by the receiver? is it a standard process or could it sound different from one system to another?
> What I am getting it is that maybe he went with 5.1 to remove the variability of the downmix and potentially having it sound bad.
> I would hope that the technology was there to make the process exactly the same on any system that supported the audio format.


yes it is done by the receiver, and I've had different receivers sound differently depending on the algorithms used to fold in the back 2 channels...

honestly I have no clue WHY they did what they did with the audio, I can only comment on the end result


----------



## ironglen

:rant: Disappointment galore. Bullock's character was quite annoying. Can't wait to return the rental :spend: On a positive note, excellent visuals and audio :T


----------



## Mike0206

I happened to enjoy the movie albeit slightly redundant. The audio was phenomenal! I appreciated the 5.1 mix since I only have a 5 speaker set up. I thought the side surrounds were working overtime so to speak in comparison to other movies. It just seemed like this movie made my system shine. How important the quality of source material is cannot be stated enough.


----------



## bac4822

Based on your review and other highly rated reviews, I purchased the 3D Blu-ray of "Gravity." It's quite an achievement. Out of the 20 3D Blu-ray movies I own, this is by far the most immersive.


----------



## BamaDave

Wow, more 3D goodness! We'll be adding this to the purchase list as well. Thanks again for the review Mike!


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I rented this flick last weekend and watched and I'm happy to say that I just rented it and did not purchase it. The audio/visual was great but that was it. I found Sandra Bullock's character was just awful annoying. I can't believe that character would have passed the psychological screening that is required to go up to space in the first place. And what was George Cloony's character doing flying laps around the shuttle wile everyone was working? Great visual, audio, and suspense was not enough to overcome the lame characters in this flick.

Big score for Sandra for detroying two space stations and a shuttle.


----------



## ironglen

3dbinCanada said:


> I rented this flick last weekend and watched and I'm happy to say that I just rented it and did not purchase it. The audio/visual was great but that was it. I found Sandra Pollock's character was just gawd awful annoying. I can't believe that character would have passed the psychological screening that is required to go up to space in the first place. And what was George Cloony's character doing flying laps around the shuttle wile everyone was working? Great visual, audio, and suspense was not enough to overcome the lame characters in this flick.
> 
> Big score for Sandra for detroying two space stations and a shuttle.


Glad to see that I'm not crazy; or maybe I am :dumbcrazy: If one were to read the script, without being immersed in top notch audio and visuals, I think many would be hard pressed to call this a 'great film'.


----------



## BamaDave

ironglen said:


> Glad to see that I'm not crazy; or maybe I am :dumbcrazy: If one were to read the script, without being immersed in top notch audio and visuals, I think many would be hard pressed to call this a 'great film'.


I hate hearing this now as my wife just purchased it yesterday from BB along with Thor for $70 Thor being $40! Might have to rethink shopping at BB for for my 3D's in the future!


----------



## onedayiwillbedone

BamaDave said:


> I hate hearing this now as my wife just purchased it yesterday from BB along with Thor for $70 Thor being $40! Might have to rethink shopping at BB for for my 3D's in the future!


Ya blu ray or blu ray 3d at bb r only affordable on day of release or black Friday is what we have figured out


----------



## 3dbinCanada

BamaDave said:


> I hate hearing this now as my wife just purchased it yesterday from BB along with Thor for $70 Thor being $40! Might have to rethink shopping at BB for for my 3D's in the future!


I don't know how BB works in the US. Here in Canada, at least in the province of Ontario, new movies are typically released on a Tuesday and are typically $5 to $7 dollars cheaper on that day and two days after as well. That's when you should scoop them up. Usually, BB and Walmart follow this pricing strategy. Thor2 stomps Thor into the ground and is well worth it.


----------



## Ajena_2

THis was one of the best movies I've ever seen.


----------

